# Turkey Distribution Map



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm just curious if anybody has an opinion on how accurate the turkey distribution map put out by the DWR is?

http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/v...fe7&extent=-118.476,36.0947,-103.2487,42.4664

I'm thinking of an area I deer hunted 8 or so years ago, didn't see any turkey at the time but the habitat was perfect. According to the map the nearest turkeys are about 5-10 miles away. I'm thinking of going up scouting this weekend but I'm wondering if I'd be wasting time that would be best served in another area?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I looked at it the other day and I would say it is very accurate that you have a chance to see turkeys in all of the areas they show. However, if you expect all of the areas they show to be holding turkeys at this time of year, you will be disappointed. they probably are located in about 5% or less of the total distribution area.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would also add that there are turkeys outside the shaded areas of those maps too....the map is definitely just a general reference. Not a hard and fast rule by any means......


----------

